# Hi Everyone my story



## keefy1964 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone new here and so glad i found it,I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now,It started in january this year with a chronic belt of D,after this i pressured my doctor to find some answers to my constant toilet trips,I had a sigmoidoscophy ,colonoscophy,ct scan,ultrasound scan,endoscophy,so far they have found i have barretts syndrome but this has not been confirmed still waiting for biopsys,My toilet habits have calmed right down to near normal again but im in constant pain,just below my sternum like belly ache but all day long,also alot of pain around my colon area which is very tender,mainly i get a lower left pain and my hip aches like mad also just below my rib cage in my back on the left,Its getting me down now and struggling to work,my doctor has given me fluoxotine to try and keep my head in place,is this normal pain for ibs


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

keefy1964 said:


> Hi everyone new here and so glad i found it,I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now,It started in january this year with a chronic belt of D,after this i pressured my doctor to find some answers to my constant toilet trips,I had a sigmoidoscophy ,colonoscophy,ct scan,ultrasound scan,endoscophy,so far they have found i have barretts syndrome but this has not been confirmed still waiting for biopsys,My toilet habits have calmed right down to near normal again but im in constant pain,just below my sternum like belly ache but all day long,also alot of pain around my colon area which is very tender,mainly i get a lower left pain and my hip aches like mad also just below my rib cage in my back on the left,Its getting me down now and struggling to work,my doctor has given me fluoxotine to try and keep my head in place,is this normal pain for ibs


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please read the "Baking Soda" note under Your Story topic. It just might save you several years of pain and discomfort. It works for me. Baking soda will neutralize the acidity in your stomach, which is often the source of your pain. Good luck and hope this helps.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## Greycap (Nov 18, 2011)

keefy1964 said:


> Hi everyone new here and so glad i found it,I have been in constant pain for about 5 months now,It started in january this year with a chronic belt of D,after this i pressured my doctor to find some answers to my constant toilet trips,I had a sigmoidoscophy ,colonoscophy,ct scan,ultrasound scan,endoscophy,so far they have found i have barretts syndrome but this has not been confirmed still waiting for biopsys,My toilet habits have calmed right down to near normal again but im in constant pain,just below my sternum like belly ache but all day long,also alot of pain around my colon area which is very tender,mainly i get a lower left pain and my hip aches like mad also just below my rib cage in my back on the left,Its getting me down now and struggling to work,my doctor has given me fluoxotine to try and keep my head in place,is this normal pain for ibs


I could have written that pretty much word for word, after many trips to the Doctor and hospital they discovered I have Diverticular disease, the main symptom is the pain on the lower left side. The sternum pain drives you mad, well it does me anyway. The only difference I have from you is terrible heartburn. I wish I could say here is a sure fire way of sorting it but I can't, what I can say is the things that have helped me are:- water- Exercise- Trying not to worry! (I suffered most when there was no diagnoses and had anxiety attacks!) - Carry on a normal a life as possible. (The more you can do that the more you can get on top of it.)From what I can gather there is no normal for IBS, I may be wrong but different people seem to suffer in many different ways. Good luck.


----------

